# Anyone fitted dual batteries ???



## bas (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi guys,

Just wondering if anyone has fitted dual (twin) batteries to their exy. I have been given all the necessary parts for 'cheap', but can't work out where to install a second battery. I don't want to put it in the rear either. 

A local company who made the x-trail dual battery tray has stopped making them due to no demand.

I have purchased a battery pack to help run my auxillary items, but nothing beats the good old fashion dual battery system to run the fridge.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Revhead Kev (Apr 1, 2007)

Does not look like there is much room in the engine bay for a second battery.
How about a custom holder made from MDF to have it sit along the tailshaft hump in the space between the console and the rear seat ?
You could then run the wiring through the centre console to keep it neat.
Make it a sealed battery so that you would not have to worry about any leakage or fumes.


----------

